# 2006 X-Trail Service Engine Soon



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey guys, my name's Chad. I live in upstate NY and purchased an '06 X-Trail from an import dealer here. It has roughly 104,000 miles (166+++ kilometers) on it, the day after I got it the good ol' Service Engine Soon light came on. It's kicking back the p 0455 code, listing Evaporative Emission System Leak Detected (Gross Leak / No Flow). I'm trying to figure out the issue since I just got the vehicle and want to make sure it's nothing crazy to take care of... Any help is appreciated. Really like it and want to make sure its good to go


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Shouldn't the dealer take care of that. One day old and all. They probably cleared the code before they sold it to you and hoped for the best.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Could just be gas cap, could be any of the breather hoses.

Has the fuel filler neck recall been done? They have to drop the fuel tank to do it and the breather tube on the top of the tank has to be disconnected. Often it's corroded and has to be replaced


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Kind of thought the same on the clearing the code, it's not a Nissan dealer it's a dude with a connection over there... I don't have much of a history on the vehicle I would have to look into the recall being done, but It did not come on until after I got gas the day after I got it. So was kind of hoping it's that as well... So I'm kind of on hold at the moment I guess... Not sure where to go from here... lol


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Is there a possible way for me to check and see if the recall has been done by VIN lookup???


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Call any Nissan dealer with the VIN. There are a couple of passenger side air bag recalls as well. You may have to call a Canadian dealer but probably not.


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Thing is a cool vehicle, by far nicer then either Jeeps I've owned, rides nicer.. I love it, but I gotta figure this out


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is you could call Nissan Canada and ask them to check with the VIN number. Kind of doubt that they will honor the recall if its in the US, but you never know. 
Just checked Nissan's website here, and guess what there is a VIN lookup for recalls. Hopefully, you can access it from the US. Here is the link
https://nna.secure.force.com/support/ContactUsNissan?recallLookup


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Soooo here's what I got back...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m having that code from time to time, it comes up after the first 10l of fuel is burned. 
My fuel fill neck was replaced and i never had that before. 

Last time i had it was when i pushed the engine to shift at red line.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then give Nissan a call and find out what recalls are outstanding. Who knows maybe you can get work done for them.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

The Canadian recalls is for Canadian sold VIN's. If the car was imported from Canada, then you could probably get a Canadian dealer to do it. (got a friend getting a major recall done on his US imported Tahoe by an upstate New York dealer, Canadian dealers won't do it even though there is a Canadian recall for the same thing.. Entire new frame...yikes!) It might be a voluntary company recall though, not a mandatory recall.

Nissan Canada was doing a voluntary recall on some fuel filler necks, but they were really dragging their feet. Transport Canada stepped in after a few years, expanded the recall to all X Trails and made it mandatory. Personally, I think they were pissed off with Nissan Canada not taking the voluntary recall seriously

You can try a US dealer, but since the car was never sold in the US, you may have to pay and try to get Nissan to reimburse you. Don't quote me on that because there is a difference between voluntary company recalls and mandatory recalls. Nissan USA may have to do the work if there is a mandatory recall in the US.

You may be okay though. The fuel filler neck recall was because the filler neck is exposed in the wheel well and the coating could crack. If cracked, then road salt could get in and rust the the filler pipe. Then it leaked a bit when filling the tank. Potential fuel leaks are pretty much automatic safety recalls. If yours was imported, then it may not have been exposed to road salt for most of its life. My 2006 was fine and it has spent all its life on salty Ontario roads.

Do you have consumer protection laws in New York? Like a 30 day return policy when buying from dealers?

The air bag recalls are pretty much industry-wide: anything built by Tanaka.

The X Trail is a bit of a North American orphan and Nissan is not Honda or Toyota in terms of product support.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to me if he is upper New York State, it probably comes from QC or Ontario.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I'd guess the same, but you never know where "import dealers" get their cars. 

The fuel filler neck recall is mandatory in Canada, so the Nissan VIN check website list above should work


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, i will be calling the 800# in that attachment tomorrow and keep you posted.


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

So I called Nissan Canada and they told me there is an open recall for my airbags like you guys said, but nothing on the fuel filler neck recall. They said to contact a local Nissan dealer and they should take carw of the recall even though it is a Canadian vehicle.. I cleared the code with my tester and figure if it wasn't my gas cap, it will be back on shortly. I will be calling local Nissan dealer this afternoon about recall


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

SES light back on on way home from work tonight... Gonna hook my tester up after supper and see what it's kicking back this time


----------



## Palstheman (Feb 26, 2018)

Same thing, P0455


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Leak somewhere. Here is a good read with suggestions
https://www.yourmechanic.com/articl...ross-leak-evaporative-emission-by-john-nelson


----------

